# What Mpg Difference With Full Fresh Water Tank?



## redwing98 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm headed about 200 miles away in Michigan (relatively flat) and I'm not looking forward to waiting in line at the state campground to fill up with fresh water. I was humoring filling before I left the house but was curious just how much it will hurt my MPG.

Pulling 31' 5er with Ford F350 Super Duty diesel.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Well you will be adding 416.5lbs to your rig. As for mpg if your f350 is like mine it averages 14.5mpg towing. James


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean. At our favorite state park there usually isn't a line but its still a pain. The park we frequent faucets through out the CG for potable water, like to fill jugs. I bought this thing called the Water Thief (also called the Water Bandit). It hooks right up to an unthreaded faucet, I usually help it w/ a radiator clamp. I just use the hoses I already have in the tt and fill up after I'm all set up. It's not a bad idea to bring extra hose just incase you're further away from a faucet.


Water Thief


Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My opinion on this is simply to fill up the tank at home (you know that water quality) and then pull into the campground and camp. I don't want to wait in line...hope there is a hose handy...or try to attach my water thief (yep..I have one).

If I had to pay an extra 5-10 dollars in gas to haul "MY" water...then so be it.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi

My water tank is full on every trip. Over the high mountain passes of Colorado. A full tank is a happy tank. No guarantee on getting water were we end up. In fact there is no guarantee where we end up most of the time.

Tony


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have always filled up before I went unless I somewhere I know will have water hook-ups. Empty or full, I still get a lousy 8-10 MPH







I am going to look into that water thief as we go to a lot of federal and state campgrounds here where all they have it the well pump. I don't worry about the quality of the water as we don't drink it out of the tt only bottled. I just don't like the taste of it regardless of how much it is filtered.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

redwing98 said:


> I'm headed about 200 miles away in Michigan (relatively flat) and I'm not looking forward to waiting in line at the state campground to fill up with fresh water. I was humoring filling before I left the house but was curious just how much it will hurt my MPG.
> 
> Pulling 31' 5er with Ford F350 Super Duty diesel.


Well, heading into the desert, yes fill up and suffer the weight. If you go to an RV store or Wal-Mart, you can buy an inline hose filter that last the summer. I use to fill up at home to make sure the water is good for us and the dogs. But now, I dont mind. You can alway take bottled water in the fridge and worry about the tank water later. If you fill the tank water partially, it sloshes back and forth. Lots of decisions, lots of ideas.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

unless you hit a lot of stop signs, your increased weight won't be a big factor towards fuel economy---especially considering that you've got a heavy trailer and truck already. I'd fill up at home, and my guess is that you won't notice any difference in mpg.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I run with a full water tank all the time. I figure the truck weights about 7,000 pounds + the 10,000 pound for the trailer, I'm already at 17,000 pounds. If I fill the tank, 50 gallons of water at 8.33 pounds per 416.5 extra pounds...that is less than 2.5% of the total weight if the rig. I don't think it is enough to make a huge difference in the mileage.

Gary


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Ditto. Full fresh tank here too. Family prefers to use the 'johnny-in-the-TT' rather than the bushes on the side of the road.


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Isn't this going to make the tt ride alot rougher with the additional weight on the rear end. I assuming that your fresh water tank is on the rear end of the tt.

steve


----------

